# Just a bowl



## justallan (Mar 30, 2015)

I got a wild hair this evening and tried to make a bowl. I'm pretty happy so far. I wanted to try to use the inclusion in it, but am having second thoughts as to the final shape and look with it. What do you all think? Should I leave it or fill it?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 30, 2015)

Has a lot of character the way it is, so my vote would be to leave it. Love the red, and the burl, and the... Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2015)

Leave it. Good job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Torque Turner (Mar 30, 2015)

Very cool. I'd fill it, but you can't go wrong either way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 31, 2015)

Awesome looking bowl Allan !!! Leave it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 31, 2015)

My suggestion would be to partially fill it with malachite. I'd leave the large hole as is and fill the cracks along the edges.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2015)

Cool bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice bowl Allan. I'd leave it, it's just another character mark like most of us have!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks great as-is. Unless you were planning to eat soup from it, I would leave it. And who would put stuff in it, covering up all that beautiful flame and figure?

_edit ... forgot to mention, when I first looked at the pix I thought "three cheers for the red, white and burl" _

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 31, 2015)

nice bowl . 

I like the hole.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Mar 31, 2015)

Crazy figure on that , would be a shame to put something in it and hide that burl/flame

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, this is just friggin cool.
I'm watching the bosses heifers for him m today and the phone works here.
Thanks for all the comments on the bowl.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 31, 2015)

Very nice bowl Allen, I would probably just leave the hole in that one, lots going on in that wood, no need to guild the lily. If I did fill it, I would go with something like coffee grounds or something that kinda looked organic. But I see filling that area problematic, it's bark near the hole, which is soft and sands away easily, the fill will be much harder. It will be tough to keep the fill area from becoming lumpy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2015)

Pretty cool! I'd leave the void because I like them and for all the reasons Barry mentioned.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2015)

It's great the way it is Allan, I wouldn't change a thing. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2015)

I like it...just the way it is....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you all for your opinions. I had put some CA glue in the cracks in hopes that they wouldn't grow, so I need to sand on it a bit more and get a finish on it. Most of the color is great already, but I want to get the eyes that are in the white part to pop a little more. We'll see what happens.


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 2, 2015)

Love it. It's very beautiful! I would leave the void because I wouldn't be putting anything it it that's gonna hide the wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

